# Circuito de velocimetro para anemometro



## cryingwolf (Oct 11, 2008)

Buenas.... 

Les cuento..... tengo un anemometro que fabrique yo (es uno de esos aparatos que tienen las 3 cucharitas y dan vueltas con el viento).

Funciona barbaro... tiene rulemanes y anda con la mas minima brisa. ademas tiene un interruptor magnetico (de los que se usan en las alarmas para puerta) y un imancito que da vueltas.

O sea... si hay viento tengo 2 cables de salida en los cual tengo continuidad en un momento determinado.... y a mayor velocidad.... mayor la frecuencia de conmutacion de la llave.


Suponiendo que se entiende lo que tengo armado........

Lo que nesesito ahora es un circuito que sea como un velocimetro para poder medir la velocidad del viento.

Yo buscaba algo con displays de 7 segmentos pero que no sea muy caro.... porque por lo que vi en otro lado... hay un circuito muy comun pero usa 2 integrados 61 y pico 62 y pico (eran 2 numeros correlativos) y esos integrados son bastante caros.

Hay algun circuito mas sencillo? Alguno con compuertas o algo?

PD: También probé con un velocimetro para bicicleta y anda de 10... el tema es que no está calibrado.... pero la forma de medir es la misma que un velocimetro de bicicleta..


Salu2


----------



## diego_z (Oct 11, 2008)

y para lo que buscar seria reemplazar el interruptor magnetico por un motorcito de grabadorcito comun y usar el adc de un pic ,, tal vez te sirva la idea


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2008)

Si te sirve analógico lo puedes hacer con un LM555 y un multímetro análogo de esos chinos de 2 U$.

Si lo quieres digital averigua el precio de un ICL7107, cumple la función del CA3161/CA3162 y es mas económico


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2008)

Alternativa "Chapucera"

Te consigues un velocímetro de bicicleta y lo adaptas a tu anemómetro


----------



## cryingwolf (Oct 11, 2008)

Gracias por responder rapido....

En cuanto a la idea de diego_Z ya la habia pensado... poner un motorcito que genere cuando de vueltas y un tester analogico que mida. el problema es que el motor frena mucho.. y la idea es que gire con muy poco viento (como esta ahora)


La idea seria algo digital... pero no tengo ningun esquema.... si alguien tiene alguno de 2 segmentos que me lo pueda pasar.

Despues averiguo los precios y veo si armo ese o el reemplazo economico


----------



## cryingwolf (Ene 11, 2010)

Vuelvo al tema, en cuanto al anemometro... no quedo nada :S

Vino una tormenta muy fuerte con granizo tamaño naranjas y no quedo nada del anemometro.

Igualmente había hecho un programa en basic y una mini interface por puerto paralelo para leer el estado de la llavecita magnetica y asi con el programa medir la velocidad.

Andaba ok. nunca llegue a calibrarlo bien a km/h pero media.

Quizas algun dia lo vuelva a rearmar y ahi si hago el mismo programa pero en asembler y se lo cargo a un 16F84, y que maneje 2 displays de 7 segmentos.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 25, 2017)

Cada vez me aparece el cartel rojo con que si no estas seguro de publicar, considera que este planeta se autodestruirá en 5 segundos, por otro lado si publico nuevo, berrean los moderadores 
Bueno va aca
Un tuto bien basico con arduino para fabricar y calibrar un anemómetro, se que hay mejores, esto es el colmo de lo basico


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 31, 2017)

Con efecto Hall, un sensor de esos y un contador digital, se puede realizar conteos. En fisica fundamental se calcula en RPM, entonces necesitas un temporizador que te cuente por minutos los aciertos del sensor.

*Si te sirve:*

*adjunto imagenes y circuito, *

Fuente original: reparatumismo.org



> Lista de componentes
> 
> Capacitores:
> C1: 0.1 µF. Polyester.
> ...


 


imagenes y circuito:

http://www.electronica2000.com/especiales/anemometro-2.htm

Como funciona

El funcionamiento del circuito se basa en un circuito temporizador CD4047, y el almacenamiento momentáneo de la tensión pulsante de salida en un capacitor.

Anemómetro o medidor de la velocidad del viento, wind meterEn el anemómetro tenemos situado un fotodetector de infrarrojos, el cual recibe pulsos de luz según gira la parte móvil con 3 ventanas, solidaria con el eje del anemómetro, estos impulsos llegan al 4047 a través de la patilla 8, entrada de disparo(+TRIGGER), dicho integrado está configurado como MONOESTABLE DISPARADO POR FLANCO DE SUBIDA, entre la patilla 8 y masa está situada R6 para asegurar un nivel lógico "0" de entrada en ausencia del pulso del fotodetector, las patillas 5, 6, 9, y 12 están unidas con la patilla 7 (MASA), para configurar el tipo de temporización (Monoestable o Astable), las patillas 1 - 3 tienen conectado el condensador C1 y la 2 - 3 la resistencia R1 para ajustar el periodo se salida del temporizador para cada pulso de entrada, la patilla 4 (ASTABLE INVERSO) está unida con la 14 (+ Vcc), la patilla 13 y 11 no se utilizan, por la patilla 10 obtenemos la señal de salida, una mezcla de señal continua y pulsos rectangulares, este voltaje de continua aumenta al aumentar la frecuencia de los pulsos de entrada, dicho voltaje de salida pasa a través de R2(limitadora de intensidad) a la base de TR1 (transistor NPN), el colector está polarizado inversamente de su emisor sale R3 (limitadora de Intensidad) para alimentar al condensador C2 que almacena el voltaje de salida. El potenciómetro ajustable P1 conectado entre los terminales de C2 es el responsable de la velocidad de descarga de este, con lo que dicho potenciómetro también nos ajustará el fondo de escala del voltímetro, (5 V), a la máxima velocidad de giro del anemómetro, se ha ajustado para (100 Km/h), la descarga de dicho condensador a través de P1 es rápida, a su vez a dichos terminales está unido el mencionado voltímetro de (5V).

Anemómetro o medidor de la velocidad del viento, wind meter

Las resistencias R4 y R5 limitan el voltaje de alimentación al diodo emisor y receptor respectivamente del fotodetector. El emisor al estar siempre alimentado, genera luz constantemente y el receptor solamente conduce corriente durante el espacio de ventana al girar el anemómetro.

Anemómetro o medidor de la velocidad del viento, wind meterEsta es la parte más laboriosa de todo el diseño, está realizado principalmente con material de reciclaje; las 1/2 esferas provienen de una máquina de bolas de regalo para niños situada en un Bar, de las que por 1$ sale una bola con un regalo dentro, puede utilizarse cualquier otro elemento de tipo cóncavo, le he realizado un agujero a las 1/2 esferas y pegado el extremo de un listón redondo de madera, el eje central donde se unen los 3 listones, es un taco de goma de los utilizados como tope de puerta, todo el conjunto se ha rellenado con pegamento de dos componentes para darle dureza.


----------

